

C0t0d0s0 goes down - limgad
https://c0t0d0s0.org/
One of the best solaris blogs went offline a couple of days ago.
RIP c0t0d0s0...
======
mcgillroy
this is to bad! used to be one of the best and most interesting blogs out
there. not only with respect to solaris, sparc and general oracle/sun stuff.
just a good blog. I hope he comes back one way or the other!

------
appleflaxen
so... what happened?

~~~
limgad
Something personal I guess... Too bad, cause it was one of the best Solaris
blogs out there.

------
sbierwagen
Who cares? I've never heard of this guy.

